
New Book: Swift Code Cookbook - helmtne
http://iswift.org/cookbook
======
melling
I've collected 2000+ Swift urls and tagged many of them:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html)

There's a little search engine built on top of the data so you can search for
all 'functional' blog posts in the last 90 days, for example:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=90&q=functional](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=90&q=functional)

And this week I added a "Swift Today" view:
[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?date=20151009](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?date=20151009)

Swift should be open sourced and on Linux at the end of this month. I expect
its usage to surge.

By the way, the data is on Github:

[https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources](https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources)

~~~
suryon
Very nice. Really good job :-)

